# Resetting Phone



## gabbysiegel (Feb 25, 2020)

Once I do a factory reset on the iPhone, can I give this phone to my friend? If so, how can I switch the phone over to a) another carrier, or b) another wireless plan?


----------



## tomg35 (Jan 7, 2020)

Before you can dispose of the phone you should remove it from your apple account. Unlocking the phone to another carrier depends on your geographic location as I believe the rules can depend - talk to your current carrier.

not sure what you mean by wireless plan


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm guessing it depends on the phone. If it was purchased through the wireless vendor, then it may be stuck with that service. I tried to do this a few years ago and they wouldn't touch the phone because it was on a different carrier, though it may be different now. check with the carrier that your friend is going to see if they are willing to set up an account with that phone.


----------



## bluese (Mar 19, 2020)

If your iPhone is locked to a carrier, to switch to another carrier, you should contact your carrier's customer supports to unlock your iPhone. 

Before calling, keep the following information about your iPhone handy, as you may be asked for it to place the request.

• Type of subscription/customer. (Postpaid/Prepaid/Previous Customer)

• Your phone number.

• IMEI number of your iPhone.

• First and last name of the iPhone's account.

• The account holder's Social Security Number (SSN).

• Registered email address.

• A finished contract.


----------

